# Desperado isn't just a song and doesn't always mean smoking resin



## FANCY (Dec 22, 2010)

((FINAL DESTINATION: FOCO))
I made a post a while back in "Pictures" about our sleep spot in Davenport, IO, but the most entertainment yet was the beginning attempts at getting out of that hole!
Spent a while on a on ramp the next morning and met this old rubber tramper who had a really nice dog (or at least I think he had a dog), but anyways, he shared the ramp with us and a guy in a work van stopped and offered us a 20 minute ride which my boyfriend and I quickly denied (after a cramped ride in a mini van, 10 people deep including 3 screaming toddlers/babies and a malnourished dog, we we're deserving of a bit of selfishness.) So, maybe 10 minutes later, we got a ride with some nice locals, fresh off the meth, and they gave us a ride just passed their exit, to an exit with a truck stop... and that's it. The lady gave us all the change she had and even gave me a pair of flip flops (that I didn't particularly need, so I left for some else.) We ate subway at the truck stuff with our change and the lady working their gave us a $10 gift card and a $5 bill and said "I know I could use any little thing when I was in need, so God bless!" HA! She was quite ignorant of our desire to be on the road, but all in all, greatful.
So I see a guy with Colorado plates, so I ran out to him while he was pumping gas and asked him where abouts he was going and he said west Colorado, but he didn't have the room for us (which he totally did) so, we walked up to the ramp and yet again binged on sun flower seeds til we couldn't take the waiting any more and decided we'd go try out the highway shoulder instead.
On our walk down there we realized their was a rest stop about 500 yards from the exit we had been flying our sign at and relief surged through our bodies!
We approached the rest stop with a sense of hope and with positivity on the brain, we spotted a dude asleep in his Volvo with Colorado tags! So we camped out about 100 yards from his car and watched him like lions do their prey and when he finally woke up, MxEx walked over to him and asked the same things I had to the guys previously and there it was, our ride all the way to our friends front door in FOCO, WHEN his destination was actually west CO, too!
Super nice guy, we treated him to kick down Subway later and he became quite fond of us!
AND we passed that douche who said we had no room! AMUUUSING!


----------



## piratehobo (Dec 22, 2010)

that's awesome dude! I fukkn hate it when dickheads pull that "no room, can't help ya" shit, did you wave as you guys passed his ass??


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 22, 2010)

when people mention a "lack of space" I just bring up my extensive experience playing Tetris. Sounds like you had a pleasant trip though. Nice story.


----------



## FANCY (Dec 22, 2010)

He was scarfing down Toxic Hell and mouthed "NO WAY!" when we passed him! I was all like WHAT WHAT!!

I'll remember the Tetris trick!


----------



## piratehobo (Dec 22, 2010)

shoulda thrown something at his stupid-jerk-face hahaha


----------



## Justin (Dec 23, 2010)

One of my favorite things in the world is getting to pass those people that didn't pick you up for whatever reason and giving them a smug little grin as you pass them


----------



## FANCY (Dec 23, 2010)

Got to CO faster than his "jerk-face" HAHA


----------



## piratehobo (Dec 23, 2010)

hahaha, that's ALL that matters!!


----------

